
To Bonus or Not to Bonus? - yawz
https://medium.com/@yagiz/to-bonus-or-not-to-bonus-5d825d9589e7
======
yawz
Bonus schemes are tricky to set up correctly. They become very political, and
they are like explosives. Their impact can be pretty bad when they go wrong.

